# To Live in the '20's



## SifuPhil (Feb 12, 2016)

Great little 6-minute video!


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 12, 2016)

I would have loved to have been a brazen hussy...of course of high social status, in 1920's Paris. All the corset wearing restrictions flew out the window...Just bob your hair and swing!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2016)

Yes, they went wild compared to the previous generation.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm down with being a flapper.  Bo Dee oh doh!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 12, 2016)

"Not for old fogies" LOL!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 12, 2016)

Reminds me a little bit of me when I was young. Lol. She is tall though.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 12, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Great little 6-minute video!



My Mom was a "Flapper" in the twenties. Apparently referring to wearing galoshes open so that they flapped when you walk. 
Although we lived with her parents she was a bit of a rebel. Smoked like a chimney and lived on sugar all her life. Died at 92.


----------

